# Adrain Flux insisting that an R33 GTR VSpec does not exist ??



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

So, long and short they are saying that the VPsecs were only from 1996 onwards.

Seems strange, but can someone confirm. Basically just bought rockabilly's machine (yummy) and its definately a VSpec.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice car!!

Speak to Dan at A-Plan - he cordinates for GTROC forum users/members.

Suggest you also try A-Plan, Pace Ward, Sky Insurance & Competition Car Insurance


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Im insured on a 1995 R33 GTR v-spec through Adrian Flux...

Policy document just says Nissan Skyline GTR though :nervous:


----------



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

All insured now. Lots of phoning around, but got a good price in the end.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Sky, £995
A-Plan £665

MMmm, it'll be A-Plan then.


----------

